
Barker – a decentralized/distributed open-source Twitter clone - ctesh
https://www.macrometa.co/blog/how-to-make-your-own-twitter-in-5-days
======
ctesh
tl/dr - Barker is a twitter clone that runs its backend across 25 global data
centers. The post explains the motivations and challenges that inspired the
developer to build barker and how he leveraged Macrometa - a geo distributed
platform's document database, graph database and streams to build the app.
Source code provided.

Macrometa offers a free developer platform for building apps and APIs like
barker at www.macrometa.co

